# Interesting Looking Heel



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

I saw this heel on Pinterest today. I have never seen one that looks like this and couldn't find out much about it. I followed this link - http://pujoliivi.blogspot.com/2016/12/lahjakimara-i.html - from Pinterest to a page in a foreign language. I would really like to know more about this heel. Does anyone know where I can find info on this?


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-is-the-new-black

It's in the first line of the page you posted. The English jumped out at me LOL


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that is interesting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw that, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw that, too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It all led me to the Strong style heel. https://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+instructions+strong+style+heel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1 brings you to the page with patterns and fibercampboston.pbworks.com/f/Strong+Heel+Instructions.pdf is a one page set of instructions to print off. They say it is for top down socks.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

That’s really pretty.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

The pattern is 'Vanilla is the New Black' by Vanessa Fletcher on Ravelry. Is it a cool looking heel! For toe up knitters, she has the pattern. It is called Vanilla Reversed.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I bought several of her patterns. Great design, can't wait to try.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tatonkawoman said:


> I saw this heel on Pinterest today. I have never seen one that looks like this and couldn't find out much about it. I followed this link - http://pujoliivi.blogspot.com/2016/12/lahjakimara-i.html - from Pinterest to a page in a foreign language. I would really like to know more about this heel. Does anyone know where I can find info on this?


There's another, somewhat similar, pattern on Ravelry, that is free:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=HG%20socks
It has become my "go-to" pattern for socks, I find they fit me much better than any other sock I have ever knitted.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a totally wonderful-looking heel! I've never seen it before, either.

Hazel


----------



## songbird70ca (Oct 1, 2011)

If you look at the sock though it is an increase of the back to create the cute motif as you continue in the round but... look at the front, there is a lot of bulk in the pivot point of the ankle it is easy to see because the variegated yarn pattern flows through the rows. I would think this would be bulky in a boot for the front of a foot.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you. I believe I might try this heel.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It is a very interesting heel.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

songbird70ca said:


> If you look at the sock though it is an increase of the back to create the cute motif as you continue in the round but... look at the front, there is a lot of bulk in the pivot point of the ankle it is easy to see because the variegated yarn pattern flows through the rows. I would think this would be bulky in a boot for the front of a foot.


Interesting point. To me it looks like the sock doesn't fit well at the ankle which could be because of too many stitches. I've not done this heel so I don't know if the heel shaping and increases done as they are is the cause. If they fit my ankles like that I'd have to rip and redo. Thanks.

Normally I do my socks toe up and increase for a very high instep gusset as I continue the foot in the round then do the heel turn and decrease the gusset stitches out.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

EstherOne said:


> There's another, somewhat similar, pattern on Ravelry, that is free:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=HG%20socks
> It has become my "go-to" pattern for socks, I find they fit me much better than any other sock I have ever knitted.


Thanks, that looks like a good one too. Saved it also.


----------



## QuinnV59 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

tatonkawoman said:


> I saw this heel on Pinterest today. I have never seen one that looks like this and couldn't find out much about it...


I just watched the you tube video. I think I may be getting brave enough to use some of that sock yarn that's been glowering at me from my stash... It looks pretty easy. That's not saying I won't need the guidance of a pattern. 
:sm01:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> It all led me to the Strong style heel. https://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+instructions+strong+style+heel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1 brings you to the page with patterns and fibercampboston.pbworks.com/f/Strong+Heel+Instructions.pdf is a one page set of instructions to print off. They say it is for top down socks.


I just watched the video. Now I think I understand why the heel looks odd to me and I'm sure fitting it to my foot would be problematic. Working a gusseted heel toe up involves a heel turn before decreasing the gusset stitches and that makes for a better fit I believe. I'll maybe borrow ideas from this but will stick with doing a heel turn before decreasing the gusset out. That works toe up or top down btw. I'm wondering if I missed the video link before since this thread's been around awhile and I commented before.


----------

